# WHOA. I had to have screwed up



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yesterday was the first time I ever used the API test kit, and I have a feeling I didnt wait long enough to get the water to turn colors because today's results are TOTALLY different. So let's try this again. please help advise me on action to take with the following results:

Ammonia- .5 ppm or 1ppm (I'm having a hard time differentiating between colors with they are that similar, advice on that?) 

Nitrite-1ppm

Nitrate-5ppm 

Ph-remains at 8.2 as was yesterday


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like you're in the middle stage of your cycle. Your fish can tolerate the levels you tested, but if you want to make them more comfortable, do a 25% partial water change. Also, if you aren't doing so, I would get some tap water conditioner and treat the water you add to your tank with it BEFORE adding it to the tank, so you can eliminate anything toxic like chlorine and/or chloramine.

If your levels of ammonia or nitrite get any above 1 ppm, I would definitely do that 25% PWC to bring the levels down again.

Sounds like things are going along smoothly. If you're an uuber nerd like me, you'll keep a journal so you can track the concentrations in your tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

consider me an uber nerd. I have a little notebook I'm writing notes in. Halfway through the cycle...that's good. Then MY stress levels can drop lmao. I've also read that when the ammonia levels rise, to stop feeding for a day or two. Yes? no? maybe?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh and when treating the water prior to adding it to the tank, how long should I allow it to sit? TIA.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could do one of two things if the ammonia gets high - 1. more PWCs, or 2. less feeding. Fish can go a week or so without food so skipping a day here and there is actually better for them than overfeeding.

And as far as the conditioner goes, you don't really need to let it sit, just make sure the conditioner is well mixed in (I usually put the conditioner in the bucket before I fill it and let the filling action mix it).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Would definitely do the water change. Remember, 1ppm or higher for ammonia and nitrite do the water change. Higher the reading, higher the % of water change. 

Next thing that should happen is the ammonia should disappear and nitrite possibly rise higher.

How many fish are in this tank again?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

As for the water changes go, I use a 5 gal bucket and out the conditioner in first, add the water and put it right in the tank. Never had a need to let it sit. As for the readings, water changes and time will do you well. Sit back and enjoy a cold one


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

There are currently 9 fish in the tank. 3 platys 3 guppies and 3 black skirt tetras (again, didn't know better til they were already in there but so far so good)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

should I retest after the water change, or wait til tomorrow?


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

I would give it a day after the change to retest, some people are real anal when it
comes to cycling, others like myself tend to not worry about it to much unless something is way off. Your readings are not that bad, don't stress about it till you need to. Just my 2 cent, you can keep the change :-D


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks. I'm so new to this and so desperate to do it RIGHT that I am being a bit anal. I'm glad the numbers are looking like they should. That makes me a little bit at ease. I'm so excited to add a few more inhabitants into the tank and so I'm ready for the cycle to be over and get on with the fun stuff haha


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I was about to suggest Prime but was beaten to it.. One question does remain... how long has the tank be set up?.. Bill in Va


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, all covered in the other threads.

I wouldn't waste my time testing for nitrates yet.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Excuuuuuuuuse me JRman.. I don't follow every thread!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It's no bother, Bill. I"m very new to this. A friend of mine gave me her 29 gallon tank, and all that went with it, so as far as that goes, i don't really know what I have. the tank dimensions are 30 long, 12 wide, and 18 high (ITHINK) the filter came with it, I'm not sure what it is...takes those blue charcoal filter cartridges, and is kind of large...if that helps? Right now the substrate is just some dyed gravel. After snooping around the forums here I'd eventually like to go to sand I think. No live plants yet, but I would love to do that eventually! The tank has been set up for....let's see......A week and 5 days.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

williemcd said:


> Excuuuuuuuuse me JRman.. I don't follow every thread!.. Bill in Va.


lol, neither do I! For some reason the two of you made me chuckle with all the ??? jca mostly...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Fight nice boys


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Did a pwc last night, tested this am, and ammonia is down to .25. that's good right? I can do a really nerdy happy dance now? C'mon, please tell me I can do the happy dance!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Happy dance may commence. However, the ammonia levels might rise again before they lower naturally without any more PWC's.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Give it a couple days and check again. Do a water change if it hits 1 again. It seems like things are going good for you. Don't take all the fun out of it by stressing to much :-D. If your going to happy dance, make sure you post video lol


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If you're adding ammonia locks please remember that the api test kit will measure ammonia even if that ammonia is the safe(r) locked type. And the lock will also lock up oxygen. So it is possible to keep adding the lock, measure ammonia add more lock etc untill any fish will suffocate.

I would basically to nothing at this point and stop adding any food until the nitrItes drop down. Once that happens things are really off and running.

I also use fast growing plants like anacharis which will rapidily suck out the ammonia and carbon dioxide while adding oxygen.


my .02


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I will NOT be posting a video of any sort of dancing, TYVM.  I'm tryin to have fun with the process here. I love to learn so this ended up being more of an experience than I intended and I'm loving it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, and I have not added any type of ammo lock or anything, just doing it naturally as possible.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Summer said:


> Oh, and I have not added any type of ammo lock or anything, just doing it naturally as possible.


good for you!!!!*old dude


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> good for you!!!!*old dude


I'm one of those all-natural, anti chemical, hippie types.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you test later today and it is still down or lower, then you can dance. Did you test nitrites?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Summer said:


> I'm one of those all-natural, anti chemical, hippie types.


Seems to me as I remember Hippies were into some chemicals. *r2

Good for you and just add plants to balance out the system and I think you will be amazed how healthy the tank is and how easy to maintain as well. *old dude

my .02

Perhaps you will come up with some method we could call the beaslbob summer?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm also a fan of minimalist chemicals. I use tap water conditioner, and an iron supplement along with a nitrate supplement for my plants (they consume all of the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate my fish and other critters produce). I also only use my filters for water circulation and biological filtration - no carbon at all, and I rarely change the filter media.

How are your water parameters?


----------

